# Kopfschmerzen durch Monitor/Einstellungen?



## Treslan (31. August 2014)

Hallo, ich habe seit geraumer Zeit nach ca 1 std. Kopfschmerzen die mit der Zeit immer schlimmer werden, sobald ich vorm rechner hocke. Habe deswegen mir auch nen neuen Bildschirm zugelegt, früher HP w19b und jetzt BenQ XL2430T. Egal ob beim surfen oder gamen, immer kopfschmerzen. Nun die frage, am Bildschirm liegts kaum denke ich da der komplett neu ist und auf dem neusten stand. aber wie siehts da mit den einstellungen aus ? habt ihr vllt ideen woran es liegen könnte? brauche echt hilfe


----------



## mattinator (31. August 2014)

Wie alt bist Du ? Würde mal zum Augenarzt (oder Optiker) gehen und die Sehstärke prüfen lassen. Andere Ursache könnte auch eine falsche Sitzposition sein, das wäre dann eher eine Sache für den allgemeinen Artzt oder Orthopäden.


----------



## rabe08 (31. August 2014)

Sind Deine Augen in Ordnung? Es kann durchaus sein, das Du Dich überanstrengst. Nicht ohne Grund müssen Firmen Brillenträgern, die an Bildschirmarbeitsplätzen arbeiten, eine extra Brille bezahlen. Wenn Du länger nicht mehr da warst, auf zum Augenarzte. 

Ansonsten: Kann es sein, dass Deine Kopfschmerzen aus dem Nacken entstehen? Ich sehe oft, das Leute ihren Monitor ganz hoch stellen, manchmal noch extra aufbocken. Das ist ergonomisch totaler Bullshit. Optimal ist, den Monitor so tief wie möglich einzustellen und dann die Neigung so einstellen, das Du plan - ohne "Trapzeverzerrung" - draufschaust. 

Bei mir ist es nach langen Tagen manchmal so, dass mir wirklich die Augen wehtun, wenn ich auf den Bildschirm schaue. So ein fieses stechen. Es ist dann Zeit, Feierabend zu machen, die Ursache ist ein zu großer Kontrast zwischen Bildschirm und Umgebung, das heißt idR zu wenig Licht angemacht...


----------



## Treslan (31. August 2014)

bin 21 Jahre und hatte bis jetzt auch echt keine probleme mit dem Sehen. also habe nichts bemerkt und kann auf arbeit etc auch sehr kleine dinge gut lesen


----------



## keinnick (31. August 2014)

Treslan schrieb:


> bin 21 Jahre und hatte bis jetzt auch echt keine probleme mit dem Sehen. also habe nichts bemerkt und kann auf arbeit etc auch sehr kleine dinge gut lesen



Meist bemerkt man das auch erst wenn man beim Optiker mal einen Sehtest macht und vorher/nachher vergleichen kann. Und auch wenn Du "gut" sehen kannst, müssen Deine Augen nicht unbedingt in Ordnung sein (Bsp. Hornhautverkrümmung usw.).


----------



## Treslan (31. August 2014)

hmm also ich hab erst vor 1,5 jahren meinen 2ten Führerschein gemacht, da musste ich ja auch sehtest machen und da war alles in ordnung, kann sich sowas in so kurzer zeit einstellen?


----------



## keinnick (31. August 2014)

Kann sein (muss aber nicht). Zur Sicherheit würde ich aber mal einen Termin bei einem Augenarzt machen und das Problem schildern.


----------



## Treslan (31. August 2014)

@rabe08, das mit dem bildschirm, ja habe ihn ganz unten sodas ich entspannt draufgucken kann also daran kanns nicht liegen denke ich.

sind denn 60-80 cm abstand von kopf bis bildschirm genug bei 24" ?


----------



## Jeanboy (31. August 2014)

Ja ist genug... eine andere Möglivhkeit wäre auch das PWM Flimmern, wenn es dein Monitor hat (Mit Handykamera überprüfbar), wobei dein Monitor als "flickerfree" angegeben wird


----------



## Lok92 (31. August 2014)

Hey,

ich hatte das gleiche Problem wie du. Habe auch nach ca. ner halben Stunde schon Kopfweh vom Monitor bekommen. Die dann nach und nach immer Heftiger wurden, es gab sogar Fälle wo Kopfschmerz Tabletten versagt haben.
Habe dann auch am Monitor ein wenig rumgespielt, und ein wenig die Helligkeit reduziert was ein wenig geholfen hat  Bin aber dann auch zum Augenarzt, dort war ich seit 10 Jahren nicht mehr xD  Und der hat mir dann 
eine Brille verpasst, wenn ich die beim Spielen trage bekomme ich keine Kopfschmerzen mehr 

Also bei mir scheints auch was mit den Augen zusein, und nicht mit irgendwelchen Einstellungen am Monitor 

Lg


----------



## Treslan (31. August 2014)

hast du denn eine allgemeine brille bekommen? oder nur zum "zocken" ? 

das mit den Flimmern hab ich gerade getestet, ist nicht vorhanden


----------



## azzih (31. August 2014)

Geh mal zum Optiker und sag du willst ein Sehtest machen. Die nehmen sich meist ordentlich Zeit. Augenarzt würd ich noch nichtmal bemühn, die machen im Grunde die gleichen Sehtests wie beim Optiker, nur musst du ewig auf Termine warten und die wollen dir noch irgendwelche IGel Leistungen andrehn.


----------



## Stueppi (31. August 2014)

Wie sind die Lichtverhältnisse bei dir? Bei mir ist das so das ich nicht im dunklem Raum vorm PC sitzen kann, das Licht muss immer an sein. Ich brauche auch ein kleines Licht hinterm Monitor, dabei ist es egal wie viel Sonne rein scheint.


----------



## Lok92 (31. August 2014)

Treslan schrieb:


> hast du denn eine allgemeine brille bekommen? oder nur zum "zocken" ?



Es ist ne Allgemeine Brille, die ich aber nur anziehen muss wenn ich z.b Autofahre, Fahrrad fahre etc. Bin kurzsichtig, daher muss ich sie nicht permanent tragen  
Sie hat auch nur ne Stärke von -0,75 also nicht wirklich stark. Aber ich wollte es halt mal ausprobieren, und wie gesagt wenn ich sie beim Spielen trage oder generell
wenn ich am Pc sitze bekomme ich kein Kopfweh. Habe sie jetzt knapp en Monat, und bin diesen Monat komplett Kopfschmerzen frei 

Also ich kann es dir nur empfehlen, mal zum Augenarzt zugehen kann nicht aufjedenfall nicht schaden 
Alternativ kannst du ja mal versuchen, Helligkeit ein wenig runterzudrehen, oder schaun ob sich die Farbtemperatur bei deinem Monitor einstellen lässt. 


Lg


----------



## Treslan (31. August 2014)

also eigentlich ist es im raum hell genug denke ich sitze neben dem fenster (sind solche vorhänge vor,sodasss das licht nicht ganz durchkommt. 
es ist auch irgendwie eine mischung aus augen- und kopfschmerz... ich habe früher stundelang fast ohne pause also 8-10 stunden und nur aufgestanden fürs Wc  und da hatte ich sowas eigentlicht erst nach 8-10 stunden mal was ich dann auch als normal empfand?


----------



## Che_at_B (31. August 2014)

fast alle Mensche haben verschieden starke Augen. dein stärkeres Auge gleicht das schwächere mit hilfe deines Hirns aus. Geh zum Augenarzt. NICHT nur zu Optiker, der kann Hornhautverkrümungen und Achsverschiebungen meist garnicht feststellen.


----------



## Lok92 (31. August 2014)

Wie gesagt geh mal zum Augenarzt, schildere ihm dein Anliegen und dann wird er schon wissen was zutun ist. Beim meinem Augenarzt Termin sagte ich ihm auch, das ich oft Kopfschmerzen habe. 
Er sagte mir daraufhin, dass das alle mit den Augen zusammenhängen kann und die bald verschwinden werden sie werden sehn. Und er hatte wirklich Recht, wie gesagt seit einem Monat bin ich 
nun komplett ohne Kopfschmerzen 

Lange vor dem Monitor sitzen, ist bestimmt nicht gerade von Vorteil. Du kannst ab und an mal ne Pause einlegen, und dir mal in deinem Zimmer en weitentfernten Punkt bzw. Gegenstand suchen und den mal für 5min anschaun.
Oder machs Fenster auf und schau dir mal ein paar Minuten die Gegend an. Das hilft das sich deine Augen mal anders Fokusieren, und sich mal etwas entspannen. Denn wenn du 8-10 oer sagen wir 2-3 Stunden vorm Monitor sitzt,
fokussieren sich die Augen so stark. Sie sehen immer nur das Direkt vor ihnen, im Abstand von 60-80 cm. Da kann es manchmal auch helfen, wenn man sie auf etwas weitentferntes Blicken lässt 

Diesen Tipp, mit der Helligkeit im Raum würde ich auch mal aufgreifen und vllt. ausprobieren. Versuch Nachts mal die Schreibtischlampe oder die Zimmerlampe anzuhaben. Das kann manchmal auch Wunder bewirken 

Lg


----------



## VikingGe (31. August 2014)

Eventuell einfach mal den Augen eine Auszeit gönnen und für ein paar Tage nur dann an den PC gehen, wenn unbedingt nötig. Die mögen das nicht unbedingt, ständig auf dieselbe kurze Entfernung zu starren. Habe gelegentlich auch mal Probleme damit.

Das mit der Helligkeit wurde ja schon genannt. Mein Bildschirm läuft besonders im normalen Desktop-Betrieb fast immer auf niedrigster Helligkeitsstufe, und selbst das ist mir abends trotz Zimmerbeleuchtung manchmal noch zu grell. Eventuell auch mal ein dunkleres Desktop-Theme einstellen, den Browser nicht auf Vollbild laufen lassen etc., um große weiße Flächen zu verhindern.


----------



## Treslan (31. August 2014)

ok leute erstmal vielen dank für die ganzen infos und tipps, werde wohl mal ein termin machen müssen. vielen dank euch !


----------

